# Fashion Furries here?



## Lemanic (Aug 22, 2012)

No, this ain't about the ethics about the usage of real fur in clothing. This is about the relationship between Fashionism and Furry Fandom.

I'm a Fashionista Furry, which means I change my fursona according to what the fashion industry says. If blue is in, I'll change my fur to blue etc.

Are there other here who likes to mix fashion and furry fandom here?

And for the record, are there trends here at FA that can be clearly interpretable? I've noticed that tuxedos has been quite popular since "Mad Men" showed up. Is that something that can be reflected upon FA?

I like fashion and what it has to offer. Do you?


----------



## Halceon (Aug 22, 2012)

Fashion and I have an interesting relation. Personally, I hate fashion because it so often encourages flamboyant and unnecessary styles, and that clashes with my very practical persona. When I'm writing a character however, I tend to be more lenient. I'll admit, it can be very fun designing what a character is wearing.


----------



## Conker (Aug 22, 2012)

Fashion is a schizophrenic retard.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2012)

Lemanic said:


> I change my fursona according to what the fashion industry says. If blue is in, I'll change my fur to blue etc



So... your character has messy fur and bare patches?

I can't imagine any possible interpretation of "Fashionista Furry" and arrive at any other conclusion than "sparkledog".


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 22, 2012)

Fashion has nothing to do with furry, at least in my eyes.


----------



## burakki (Aug 22, 2012)

I've never heard of this... do furries have a fashion trend?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2012)

...
The _fuck_?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2012)

Lemanic said:


> I'm a Fashionista Furry, which means I change my fursona according to what the fashion industry says. If blue is in, I'll change my fur to blue etc.



Wait, there are actually _certain colors_ that are "in style?"

That's just ridiculous.

I like to think I have a sense of fashion; I don't dress like a retard and I try to wear things that go together.

If I wear anything furry like a tail, I'm pretty picky about it.

If someone told me blue or pink or purple was in style I wouldn't believe them though.

All colors are cool as long as you know how to use them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 23, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If someone told me blue or pink or purple was in style I wouldn't believe them though.
> 
> *All colors are cool as long as you know how to use them*.



Agreed. Although from watching fashion shows with my brother (he's into that...) there are "fall" and "winter colors"

Fashion nowadays  is far too fickle for my tastes. I must admit I consider "fashion" and "style" very different things; however, I sort of love the idea of a fashionista furry/sona. The changing of colors could actually (if done correctly) be a trademark, and is certainly novel. Go for it. 

On a somewhat related matter, are there any particular designers you favor? Or just the majority opinion?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 23, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> On a somewhat related matter, are there any particular designers you favor? Or just the majority opinion?



I like Rebel Spirit and Affliction but usually I just buy whatever I think looks cool.

I'm not too stuck on names.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 23, 2012)

This is stupid. Just because a color is "in style" doesn't mean it won't look dumb when you make it the color of someone's entire body. What happens when bright pink is in style? 

No amount of trendiness will make dumb not look dumb.


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 23, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Agreed. Although from watching fashion shows with my brother (he's into that...) there are "fall" and "winter colors"
> 
> Fashion nowadays  is far too fickle for my tastes. I must admit I consider "fashion" and "style" very different things; however, I sort of love the idea of a fashionista furry/sona. The changing of colors could actually (if done correctly) be a trademark, and is certainly novel. Go for it.
> 
> On a somewhat related matter, are there any particular designers you favor? Or just the majority opinion?



Well, since you've said it's novel, I assume it's never been done before. Let's see how we can collect styles and see trends and thereafter have runway shows at conventions and such. That's how we can define "Furry Fashion". 

I became a furry through fashion, mostly. Well-dressed, dapper characters like Top Cat a.k.a the Don Draper of cats, is sure the gateway to this happy place. I was like, "I want to wear his vest, hat and tie. That would look amazing on me".


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait.

What?

No...

... for real? 

Just curious, but how to you keep up with the ''latest fashion trends''? I assume that you follow a specific magazine or something similar? I'm too fussy to blindly follow whatever fashion happens to be popular, I've stuck to my style for too long now. :c


----------



## mirepoix (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol.  Furries mocking people for their interests and hobbies.  HA.  HAHA.

I kinda like anthros in clothes.  During NY fashion week, I doodled some runway model furries; it was fun.  I wonder how fashion can change for creatures that aren't human?  Hecka antler rings, digitigrade stilettos, i dunno.  For the suit I'm working on, I'm brainstorming how clothes would be tailored around a tail.


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> I kinda like anthros in clothes.  During NY fashion week, I doodled some runway model furries; it was fun.  I wonder how fashion can change for creatures that aren't human?  Hecka antler rings, digitigrade stilettos, i dunno.  For the suit I'm working on, I'm brainstorming how clothes would be tailored around a tail.


I find this somewhat interesting, actually. I don't care for modern day fashion because it never makes sense and is basically a way to sell more clothes. My pair of pants are fine, but they aren't in fashion. FASHION DICTATES I BUY A DIFFERENT PAIR! Don't need another pair. Won't bother.

But trying to figure out how an anthro would wear is more world building than anything else, and world building is cool.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 25, 2012)

Fashion is dumb and you should feel dumb.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 25, 2012)

Are you referring to furries as "people who are in the fandom" or just to the fictional characters?

Quoting Ricky, I personally don't care about fashion novelties and such, but I do try to look good in my outfits, choosing colours that fit me well and kinds of clothing that look good on me, and so on. Matching colours is good, too. I think that being "in style" doesn't always mean wearing the latest trend stuff, but looking good (and actually feel at ease) in what you're wearing.

Now with fictional characters such as fursonas, the thing is different: first off, as they're fantasy, they can be portrayed in any time and location you want, and their clothing would reflect time period, ethnicity, age, and many other things. A skunk in a space ship will obviously be dressed differently than an australian Kangaroo in the desert.
Clothing preferences and choices is also (in my opinion) an important feature to help people recognize characters' attitudes and personalities. I'm expecting a punk-looking furry to be aggressive, and a character that wears brightly coloured outfits is lighthearted, and so on. Of course when working on a recurrent character, especially in comics, the author can choose to give him one "main" outfit that the character will wear througout all the series (look at cartoon characters, they wear the same things in every episode!), or decide to give him alternative outfits, but still with the same "theme" or specific details. Clothing style in this way becomes also a trademark of said character.

Trying to figure out how clothing works for furries, is also something that you could find interesting if you're "studying" fashion for furries. Anthropomorphic creatures have different bodies than humans, so most clothes should look different to match other preferences: I'm talking about shoes for digitigrades, clothing for avians and winged furries, trousers for holes with tails, headwear with holes for ears... And if you're interested in body modification as well, you could also figure out how tattoos actually work on thickly furred creatures. xP

The whole "changing the fur colour according to fashion rules" thing, I think it's a bit too much though. Sure it's original, but what will you do when textures like checkers, or floreal motifs are in fashion? Will you colour your fursona's fur like a carpet?
That would also be a problem to people that want to draw your character, be it for a gift, trade or commission; they'll be confused by the wide variety of colours your character can have. My suggestion is to choose a set of colours to use in determinate seasons. For example, cold and natural colours in winter, and bright and warm colours in summer. This way, your character will still be "in fashion", but he'll be more stable. Remember also that in the fashion world there are some colours that are always good choices and will never seem outdated.


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 25, 2012)

Great! We're out to a good start. 

Remember that you also can depict fashion out of species and breeds too. Somedays, cats are in. Somedays, vixens are in. And you can interpret textures and patterns to simply mean a different body haircut and patterns. Somedays, short body haircut is in and somedays, long body haircut is in. There's so much to interpret here.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 25, 2012)

Uh, no. You're going too far.
We were all talking about fashion regarding clothing, you're still talking about fur colour, lenght and... how can a character change species just like that? :/ Character's species are chosen with other criteria, such as favouritism (personal choices), psychological/physic features, not fashion. :/ 
By your rules, foxes have been in fashion for decades. ._.


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 25, 2012)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Uh, no. You're going too far.
> We were all talking about fashion regarding clothing, you're still talking about fur colour, lenght and... *how can a character change species just like that?* :/ Character's species are chosen with other criteria, such as favouritism (personal choices), psychological/physic features, not fashion. :/
> By your rules, foxes have been in fashion for decades. ._.



Well, I just don't have ONE character in my collection. Try to have as many characters, fursonas, species as possible in your collection too. Just like real fashion, some models fade out back and forth. _"The next day you're in. The next day you're out"_
About the fur. It's the base of what your wearing, so that requires some fashion tips too. Maybe not so much, but it's still important. The clothing is indeed more important, but for a fashionista like me, the fur bit must take up a little more space.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 25, 2012)

I personally think modern fashion is a waste of time, money, and it kills braincells



There's a huge difference between looking good and "fashion"

One is expensive, looks horrible, and is decided by people wanting to sell more. The other one is just normal.


----------



## Little Ghost (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys understand that there are many different genres of fashion right? I think a lot of you guys would be more against 'high fashion' or avant-garde than fashion as a whole. Personally, I'm into streetwear, which is one of the more inexpensive, casual genres of fashion. Most of you probably wear casualwear, which is fine.

Anyway, to answer OP's question, I think incorporating fashion trends in to furry art is very possible. Besides the obvious answer of giving your characters clothing, you could alter the colors of other parts of your characters besides the fur. For example, since fall is coming up, the colors that will be in season are deep reds and soft browns, so you could give your character deep red eyes and soft brown markings. Or maybe you could try doing highlights or something like that instead of a full color change. I don't think a full color change would work for most artists, it seems too gimmicky.

Concerning actual trends in fashion and not just colors, you have to be more creative. I'd have to think harder on this one, but it could probably be done. Dark, baggy clothes (goth ninja) is trending right now, so you could give your characters longer fur with black markings. Supreme's pin dot jackets are going to be very popular this F/W season too, so you could try putting pin dots on your characters if you think that they could pull that off too.

Overall, I'd say that it's very doable, but you have to be creative. Look for patters, colors and textures and come up with creative ways to incorporate them in to your characters without being too obvious.


----------



## Bread (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel like this would be a good place to ask

What are some nice looking boots ? I was thinking about getting a pair of 1940 doc martens but I'm starting to think I can go higher in price to get something a little better looking, maybe with a buckles.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 2, 2012)

Whats wrong with finding a style you like and going with it? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2012)

I wear graphic tees just to spite those that actually give a fuck about fashion.

But I would never wear socks and sandals. Don't worry.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm surprised there aren't many furries that are into fashion, seeing as the fandom is overrun by homosexual men.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 3, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm surprised there aren't many furries that are into fashion, seeing as the fandom is overrun by homosexual men.


I like lolita if that counts as being into fashion...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm surprised there aren't many furries that are into fashion, seeing as the fandom is overrun by homosexual men.



We're the twinky kind of gay, not the fabulous kind.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 3, 2012)

Basically whatever looks good on me, I'll wear it. I don't even look at the brands. I just throw it on. =/


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I wear graphic tees just to spite those that actually give a fuck about fashion.
> 
> But I would never wear socks and sandals. Don't worry.



I read that as "Fashion is to complicated for me, so I'll just say I'm being unfashionable out of SPITE!!"
/joke

Some graphic tees can actually look fashionable. Generally, subtle, monotonous designs are the best. As a matter of fact, graphic tees are a staple in streetwear. Now, if you're wearing metal band/video game shirts or some Aeropostale garbage, that's different.

I don't get why people would hate fashion. Not being into is understandable, but hating the art of looking good seems stupid.


----------



## triage (Sep 4, 2012)

bro I wear tapout and affliction because I trane ufc


----------



## CindEE (Sep 4, 2012)

I like fashion, but I don't really have that affecting my character. In all honesty, I prefer to see what the particular artist does with her than demanding something from Chanel's 2013 spring line on her (loved the rococo vibe!). 

As my personal artistic skill gets better, I probably will be drawing things wearing more fantastical clothing. But, for now, it's easy clothing or none.


----------



## Lemanic (Sep 8, 2012)

Volt-048 said:


> Whats wrong with finding a style you like and going with it? :V



Well, good for you then, but as this community begins to be more socially acceptable, the more it's starting to crack and spread to the already existing communities out there, such as the fashionista community etc.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

I just got a tattoo.

Does that count?


----------



## chewycuticle (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks Rarity


----------



## Lemanic (Sep 10, 2012)

chewycuticle said:


> thanks Rarity



What's that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Also, instead of putting fashion on your fursona, you could adapt what you wear to resemble your fursona. No, I don't mean wear cat ears and a clip-on tail. Just adapt the colors and garments you're wearing to your species. For example, I'm a black bear, so I often dress similarly to how nature "dresses" them: thick,  warm, black garments. For example, tomorrow I think I'll wear a white v-neck under a Reason comfort hoodie (very thick hoodie, intended for winter months but I wear it year round anyway) and some dark wash straight cut jeans. The thick (but NOT loose, loose is ugly) garments emulate the black bear's fur and build without being anything extreme or outlandish. That was kinda off topic, but I think it's a fun way for furries to 'connect' with their fursonas.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 12, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Also, instead of putting fashion on your fursona, you could adapt what you wear to resemble your fursona. No, I don't mean wear cat ears and a clip-on tail. Just adapt the colors and garments you're wearing to your species. For example, I'm a black bear, so I often dress similarly to how nature "dresses" them: thick,  warm, black garments. For example, tomorrow I think I'll wear a white v-neck under a Reason comfort hoodie (very thick hoodie, intended for winter months but I wear it year round anyway) and some dark wash straight cut jeans. The thick (but NOT loose, loose is ugly) garments emulate the black bear's fur and build without being anything extreme or outlandish. That was kinda off topic, but I think it's a fun way for furries to 'connect' with their fursonas.


So I should strap on 50+ lbs of pure stainless steel? :v

But honestly, i think this idea kinda excludes some people. Well, really I can only think of one, aka me, but I know I CANT be the only one.


----------



## Lantern (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuck fashion. I typically wear the same 4-5 pairs of jean shorts with t-shirts and mah Super Duty redneck hat in the summer, and just swap shorts for sweat pants/jeans in the winter and I get by just fine. I've survived just fine so far, too


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm surprised there aren't many furries that are into fashion, seeing as the fandom is overrun by homosexual men.



There are a good dose of those men who DO take care of themselves. Not all of the furries inhabitants are lowlife slobs that can't dress bathe, and wipe their own asses.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Volt-048 said:


> So I should strap on 50+ lbs of pure stainless steel? :v
> 
> But honestly, i think this idea kinda excludes some people. Well, really I can only think of one, aka me, but I know I CANT be the only one.



You have a point there, but to be fair, Voltorbs aren't exactly common fursonas. If you really wanted, you could probably do a red crew neck t-shirt and white chinos with boat shoes, but I really don't like red with white on clothes. Or red on clothes in general.

The only common species I can see being a problem to dress as would be dragons [or any scalies really], because they're either smooth or scaly, neither of which are common in clothing. Dragons could try snakeskin print shirts like the Jil Sander ones that were popular a while ago, but as the name would imply, they emulate the skin of a snake, not a dragon. Plus dragons are pretty much fucked for pants.

Also, I'm honestly not sure whether the 'fuck fashion' people ITT are trolling or not. Why wouldn't you want to look good?


----------



## Lantern (Sep 12, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Also, I'm honestly not sure whether the 'fuck fashion' people ITT are trolling or not. Why wouldn't you want to look good?



Its not that they/we don't want to look good, we just happen to have a different definition of "looking good" than so-called 'fasionistas' and the like have. You may think Lady Gaga's meat dress was absolutely orgasmic, but I'm happy with my jeans and t shirts. Its all a matter of taste, really.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeans and a t-shirt can look just fine.

I wouldn't get fashion advice from Lady Gaga, though =P


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeans and a t- shirt can be fine, as long as the jeans are slim and dark or raw and the t-shirt is plain, thick and well fitting.

>FAF in charge of not making assumptions
Lady Gaga's meat dress is hideous, just like everything she wears. Any overdone lolsorandumb clothed look horrible.

It is a matter of taste, but the fact is that there is a majority in fashion, and unlike other art forms, in fashion, it's best to be in the majority. Jean shorts and trucker caps are definitely not in that majority.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Lady Gaga's meat dress is hideous, just like everything she wears. Any overdone lolsorandumb clothed look horrible.



I had to look up the meat dress and that is fucking hilarious.  I don't really pay attention to that stuff.

Do people actually think she has a good sense of fashion, though?

I've never seen a picture of her and thought "wow, that looks fashionable" just "wow, that looks ridiculous, but she is a musician..."

It's sort of like Marilyn Manson but he wasn't so deluded he thought he was making a fashion statement.  He admitted it's all a gimmick.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 12, 2012)

It's funny we pay 250$ for a jacket just so you can be acknowledged for it.
FTW


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I had to look up the meat dress and that is fucking hilarious.  I don't really pay attention to that stuff.
> 
> Do people actually think she has a good sense of fashion, though?
> 
> ...


The general consensus is that she's 'weird.' Obviously, her image is extremely manufactured and she's not weird at all, but most people buy into it. She does have a fairly big following, and most people within this following think she's being innovative and experimental. Most people in the fashion community think that her image is hideous, and I thoroughly agree with them.


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Also, I'm honestly not sure whether the 'fuck fashion' people ITT are trolling or not. Why wouldn't you want to look good?


I'm not trying to impress anyone, so I don't see the point of going out of my way to look good. 

T-shirts that are a size too big are also more comfortable than those that fit well. They also hide my beer belly swollen liver. The fact that most of them have band logos on them is more a plus as I like to advertise what I like. My A7X shirt is a bit of a conversation starter, but that's mostly because it has the word "FUCK" in size bajillion font on the back.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Conker said:


> I'm not trying to impress anyone, so I don't see the point of going out of my way to look good.
> 
> T-shirts that are a size too big are also more comfortable than those that fit well. They also hide my beer belly swollen liver. The fact that most of them have band logos on them is more a plus as I like to advertise what I like. My A7X shirt is a bit of a conversation starter, but that's mostly because it has the word "FUCK" in size bajillion font on the back.


The whole 'bigger t-shirts hide my fat' thing is a bit of a fallacy. It's true that wearing a bigger t-shirt will make your fat less noticeable, but it will also make you look worse. Your fat isn't showing as much, but it would make you look fatter, and sloppy on top of that. I think wearing a size too big is one of the worst things a chubby/overweight person could do for their image, and this is coming from a fairly chubby guy. 

As for metal shirts, I really dislike them. They're almost always overdesigned and cheesy, but I can understand why someone would wear them. My advice for wearing metal shirts is to use them as a layer. Try wearing it under an unzipped hoodie or midweight coat. That way, you're still showing your appreciation for the band in question, but it doesn't look as cheesy. Also, make sure to get some blank t-shirts. No matter what genre, area or age you are, blanks are absolutely essential. If I could only wear one shirt for the rest of my life, it'd be a slate Everlane crew neck. Don't get something cheap like Hanes; those are undershirts. Try Everlane or American Apparel.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the fact that we are now seeing rappers like Kanye West wearing tails means that he's one of us. One of us! One of us!




"Y to the I to the F F. Would any of the ladies in this crowd like to get in a furpile with me?"


----------



## Lemanic (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread is going and doing great, I see. Keep it up!


----------



## Mittens (Sep 13, 2012)

I've actually enjoyed reading this thread. Makes me wish that I could be a bit more fashionable.. sucks to be underweight ha!


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll just stick with Wa Lolita clothing thank you. I find it alot more pretty than most other stuff, and on top of that it starts conversations and you dont see it everywhere.

Thanks for your in-put though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> The whole 'bigger t-shirts hide my fat' thing is a bit of a fallacy. It's true that wearing a bigger t-shirt will make your fat less noticeable, but it will also make you look worse. Your fat isn't showing as much, but it would make you look fatter, and sloppy on top of that. I think wearing a size too big is one of the worst things a chubby/overweight person could do for their image, and this is coming from a fairly chubby guy.


Eh. I don't think they make me look fat at all, actually. They just look a bit big, but they breeze around a bit. Like I said, a size up is more comfortable. I've a few t-shirts in my size, but they feel restrictive in comparison. 



> As for metal shirts, I really dislike them. They're almost always overdesigned and cheesy, but I can understand why someone would wear them. My advice for wearing metal shirts is to use them as a layer. Try wearing it under an unzipped hoodie or midweight coat. That way, you're still showing your appreciation for the band in question, but it doesn't look as cheesy. Also, make sure to get some blank t-shirts. No matter what genre, area or age you are, blanks are absolutely essential. If I could only wear one shirt for the rest of my life, it'd be a slate Everlane crew neck. Don't get something cheap like Hanes; those are undershirts. Try Everlane or American Apparel.


I like some of the over designing. The Shinedown shirt I have on right now is a bloody mess of stuff, but it looks cool. I've a few shirts that are simply the band's latest CD logo, and those look a bit nicer on the whole. But, the busy patterns and characters are alright by me. 

I'm not actually looking for advice on how to dress. I do realize I look pretty slobbish, but I don't really care enough to go fix my wardrobe. Where I work, there is no dress code, so I get to wear tshirts every day. It's quite nice.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

Conker said:


> Eh. I don't think they make me look fat at all, actually. They just look a bit big, but they breeze around a bit. Like I said, a size up is more comfortable. I've a few t-shirts in my size, but they feel restrictive in comparison.
> 
> 
> I like some of the over designing. The Shinedown shirt I have on right now is a bloody mess of stuff, but it looks cool. I've a few shirts that are simply the band's latest CD logo, and those look a bit nicer on the whole. But, the busy patterns and characters are alright by me.
> ...



Yeah, I get that some people don't care. I think it's especially easy not to care about fashion because it's expensive and passive (you don't really play with clothes, unless you're into that sort of thing)

I can honestly relate on some level. I cannot for the life of me give a single fuck about my health. If anything, I want to die early so that I don't have to deal with the blandness of post-retirement life. My only comment for you is that while you may not work at a place with a dress code now, you probably will eventually, and it's nice to be prepared for that instead of having to spend 500 dollars at once on new clothes.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> The whole 'bigger t-shirts hide my fat'  thing is a bit of a fallacy. It's true that wearing a bigger t-shirt  will make your fat less noticeable, but it will also make you look  worse. Your fat isn't showing as much, but it would make you look  fatter, and sloppy on top of that. I think wearing a size too big is one  of the worst things a chubby/overweight person could do for their  image, and this is coming from a fairly chubby guy.



Well, wait.  I'd have to see a picture but depending on how chubby he's probably not going to want form fitting clothes.

And I don't mean fat, I just think it looks better that way with people who would otherwise have a more noticeable belly, etc.

I wear baggy clothes sometimes and I can make it work but everything needs to be baggy and maybe a bit ripped up.  I would probably need an example but most of my clothes are form fitting now (except one pair of Phat Farm jeans and a t-shirt that almost works with them).  That's something I want to change; I want to start wearing baggier clothes.  Once I started working out all the time it's hard to find T-shirts that fit and look good.  My arms and chest are just too big now for half the shit I have; it's not comfortable and looks silly.  Most new clothes I find that are form fitting I just look silly like I was stuffed inside of a small T-shirt, if it's not loose/baggy.

Baggy can work and I'm probably going to shop for used stuff at Goodwill.  I'll keep some form fitting stuff that still looks good, too.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, wait.  I'd have to see a picture but depending on how chubby he's probably not going to want form fitting clothes.
> 
> And I don't mean fat, I just think it looks better that way with people who would otherwise have a more noticeable belly, etc.
> 
> ...


Baggy clothes can work, but mt of the time you should buy well fitting cloths. You're right in that if you want to wear baggy clothes, you have to wear all baggy. It also helps to wear monotonous colors when trying to wea baggy clothes; black, grey and white work best. You also have to be pretty thin to pull off the baggy look. 

As for t-shirts, I guess buying a size up would be a good choice for muscular people. Super tight shirts on muscular people look douchey, and t-shirts are supposed to be a little loose anyway. I think a slim-cut shirt bought a size up would work, but this same rule doens't apply to chubby people. Maybe fat people, but by fat I mean really fat. You'd be suprised just how good fat people can look in a well fitting t-shirt.

Last thing: Fitting =/= skin tight. T shirts shouldn't hug your skin, but they shouldn't be baggy either.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> I can honestly relate on some level. I cannot for the life of me give a single fuck about my health. If anything, I want to die early so that I don't have to deal with the blandness of post-retirement life. My only comment for you is that while you may not work at a place with a dress code now, you probably will eventually, and it's nice to be prepared for that instead of having to spend 500 dollars at once on new clothes.


I doubt it'll cost me that much, though I can easily see spending around a $130. Most mainstream department stores have sales going on all the damn time, and if shit gets too expensive, well there's always second hand.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> I doubt it'll cost me that much, though I can easily see spending around a $130. Most mainstream department stores have sales going on all the damn time, and if shit gets too expensive, well there's always second hand.


$130 seems more like one outfit than an entire wardrobe. 50 bucks for a cheap pair of chinos and 50 more on a decent Oxford shirt, then you'd have 30 left to out towards shoes, thought you obviously wouldn't be spending just 30 bucks on shoes. This is a pretty standard business casual/menswear outfit, and this isn't including jackets and whatnot. Thrifting is an option though, I've found some really good stuff in thrift stores. Buying an entire wardrobe at one would be difficult though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> $130 seems more like one outfit than an entire wardrobe. 50 bucks for a cheap pair of chinos and 50 more on a decent Oxford shirt, then you'd have 30 left to out towards shoes, thought you obviously wouldn't be spending just 30 bucks on shoes. This is a pretty standard business casual/menswear outfit, and this isn't including jackets and whatnot. Thrifting is an option though, I've found some really good stuff in thrift stores. Buying an entire wardrobe at one would be difficult though.


For business casual? The place I applied to, I can get away with some polo shirts and dressier pants. That shit won't run me too much. 

$130 on one outfit blows my fucking mind.



			
				Volt 048 said:
			
		

> I'll just stick with Wa Lolita clothing thank you. I find it alot more  pretty than most other stuff, and on top of that it starts conversations  and you dont see it everywhere.
> 
> Thanks for your in-put though.


Alright, ya got me. I'm curious. I know of Lolita, but I've always thought/considered it an expensive style of fetish clothing and not something one would wear on the streets (unless in Japan). 

How do you make this work?


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> For business casual? The place I applied to, I can get away with some polo shirts and dressier pants. That shit won't run me too much.
> 
> $130 on one outfit blows my fucking mind.
> 
> ...


1 pair of chinos (also known as khakis, but khaki is actually a color and not a pant style) will run you 50 bucks, at least. Cheap polos will run you 20-30 bucks each, and the rest could go to shoes or maybe a messenger bag or something. That's still ~100 bucks for the outfit depending on what shoes you get.

I'm curious too, wa-lolita seems a bit daring for everyday use. How do people react? Is it expensive?


----------



## Moss (Sep 16, 2012)

I care about the clothes I wear and I make outfits and such and I might even dress a bit flashy but I wouldn't change my fursona over it.


----------



## SpaceRabbitTimeWolfGo (Sep 17, 2012)

About Gaga, she does it for the luls. It's high fashion deconstructed.
About Kanye, We could smell that furry a mile away.
About lolita, If you're gonna go through the effort of worrying about coordinating outfits, you may as well make it interesting. Fashion, as a rule, is boring. Costumes are interesting. I want to see obnoxiously large DBZ-style shoulder pads and cloaks make it into the JC Penney catalog. Masks too. Then we'll talk.

The REAL question this season though... tail-toggles, or tail-snaps?


----------



## iconmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

When designing my fursona, I spent more time mulling over his clothing and style more than anything else. Does this make me into 'fashion'??

Also, about Kayne, is that really a thing that happened? I just assumed photoshop. I would of never guessed Kayne.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 17, 2012)

As for changing characters' clothes, I never really have, but most of mine have been naked anyway. The only always-clothed character I had, about 10 years ago, was a pink cat and I completely ripped off David Bowie when it came to the clothes.  





> As for metal shirts, I really dislike them. They're almost always overdesigned and cheesy,


 Depends on the shirt. I mostly have black metal shirts, which are often just a small white logo on a black shirt, which I wouldn't describe as cheesy.


----------



## Vaesari (Sep 17, 2012)

"Fashion" as a whole seems to me to be very unnecessary. I could honestly care less what someone wears. Granted, there are occasions where it is appropriate.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 17, 2012)

nureintier said:


> As for changing characters' clothes, I never really have, but most of mine have been naked anyway. The only always-clothed character I had, about 10 years ago, was a pink cat and I completely ripped off David Bowie when it came to the clothes.   Depends on the shirt. I mostly have black metal shirts, which are often just a small white logo on a black shirt, which I wouldn't describe as cheesy.



Yeah, I'm gonna agree with you on this one. While BM has it's fair share of shitty shirts, as a whole it's probably the most aesthetically conscious subgenre of metal. When I said metal shirts, I was mostly referring to nu-metal and metalcore type stuff like Avenged Sevenfold and similar bands. Well, honestly, any metal subgenre minus stoner or BM will have mostly bad designs with a few gems here and there. I'd recommend staying away from any metal shirt that isn't minimal. 

Personally, I just don't wear graphic tees. Finding good ones means wading through a lot of shit, and usually when I find one that isn't horrible, there's still some major flaw that prevents me from wearing it. On top of that, graphic tees are NEVER as comfortable as a good blank. Any blank that costs more than 15 dollars will usually feel like a blanket of lotion and angel cum, while graphic tees feel like nail embedded sandpaper. I can't go back to nail embedded sandpaper.


----------

